# The KO, KT, KI, KR, etc thread



## Longhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

I saw a thread in the poison category that listed all the poison bottle letter descriptions and told what they meant.
 Can someone point me to that thread? I tried the search function but couldn't find that tread. I wanted to write down what each designation means.

 you know.......

 KO = oval
 KT = 
 KI = 
 KR = 
 etc
 etc
 etc

 I just got Digger Odell's book and it was less than I expected. I guess I was expecting each category to be shown with a picture of that bottle. 
 I see some of the bottle categories shown in his book seem to skip certain numbers. In particular..... the KT's. I see *no KT-1* then there are several KT-2's, then *no KT-3* then there is a KT-4, some KT-5's, *no KT-6, no KT-7*, one KT-8, *no KT-9*, then one KT-10.

 What about the numbers left out. Do they exist? What do they look like?

 Also, I see the prices given are what the bottles sold for at auction. This is really confusing because you might see a price of $175 for an example with a "perfect label" in 1997 then a price of $350 for an example with a perfect lable in 2000.

 I'm just confused.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know where the post is, but I scanned a page from my book.  Here you go.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

*THANKS PAUL!!!*


 I have been hitting the net this afternoon looking for a good poison bottle price guide.

 It seems Kuhn's work books are the best but I can't find info to contact Rudy's wife.
 I don't want to send money without making contact first. (email, phone, whatever.....)

 I see a couple of other books listed. Are any of them any good?

 HELP....????.....


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 27, 2011)

In my book the KT-1's are the cobalt owls.  I also don't see any KT-3 , KT-6, or KT-7 listings.  I do show a KT-9 it's a Triloids or a Trilets. Then the listings jump to KT-14, 15,16,17, and then jump to KT-28. That's what I have in The American Poison Bottle Workbook/Price Guide.  I bought it a few years ago.  I've never read any other poison books, so I can't say whether one is more complete or not.  Let me know if you want to compare some more.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's a link to the Poison collectors club site..lots of names of people to email for more info. 

 http://www.poisonbottleclub.org/otherpages/member%20info.htm


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

I suppose my confusion comes in with the numbering system. I mean...... why skip a number?

 If there is a KT-28 then it appears to me there should be 28 different poison bottles with the "KT" designation.

*Am I thinking wrong here?*


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> In my book the KT-1's are the cobalt owls.  I also don't see any KT-3 , KT-6, or KT-7 listings.  I do show a KT-9 it's a Triloids or a Trilets. Then the listings jump to *KT-14, 15,16,17, and then jump to KT-28.* That's what I have in The American Poison Bottle Workbook/Price Guide.  I bought it a few years ago.  I've never read any other poison books, so I can't say whether one is more complete or not.  Let me know if you want to compare some more.


 
 SO..... I see Digger Odell's book does not acknowledge any KT's above the KT-10. 

 Anybody know if there is a DEFINITIVE guide for _*ALL*_ poison bottles???????


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know. I'm not really a poison collector.  I bought the Poison book for reference as I happen to dig poisons on occasion, plus they are cool bottles.   I see your point and I agree. Why skip numbers?  I hope Poison-us will chip in with his knowledge.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 28, 2011)

I know of the thread you speak of, but for the life of me, I can't find it either.

 Anyway, the Kx-xx is the Kuhn numbering system.  They have created what we to consider the de-facto standard in poison identification.  There are 3 books all together.  The first 2 you can get from Terry Kuhn, her info is on the club website posted above and in the link in my sig.  the 3rd is available to club members only.  Club members also get regular updates to corrections, addition and newly IDed bottles.  The club has a book as well, but I'm not sure if it's available anymore.  You would have to contact Joan, our editor, to see if there are any available.  But there is no 1 book (to rule them all [8D]) You will have to have a collection.  The Kuhn's books do all poisons from all over the world (US, Canada, England, Europe and Australia)  The Club book is on US bottles only.  There is a book out there called Deadly Pleasures that covers only English bottles.  Books outside of the Kuhn's and our club book may not follow the numbering system.  Some may reference it, but may not use it in identification.

 If you have any more questions, let me know.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys.

 I think I will join the APBCA and see if Joan can help me find enough books to cover most of the Kuhn numbering system.

 Looks like I have been bitten by a VERY POISONOUS bug (LOL).

 []


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> *I know of the thread you speak of, but for the life of me, I can't find it either.*
> 
> Anyway, the Kx-xx is the Kuhn numbering system.Â  They have created what we to consider the de-facto standard in poison identification.Â  There are 3 books all together.Â  The first 2 you can get from Terry Kuhn, her info is on the club website posted above and in the link in my sig.Â  the 3rd is available to club members only.Â  Club members also get regular updates to corrections, addition and newly IDed bottles.Â  The club has a book as well, but I'm not sure if it's available anymore.Â  You would have to contact Joan, our editor, to see if there are any available.Â  But there is no 1 book (to rule them all [8D]) You will have to have a collection.Â  The Kuhn's books do all poisons from all over the world (US, Canada, England, Europe and Australia)Â  The Club book is on US bottles only.Â  There is a book out there called Deadly Pleasures that covers only English bottles.Â  Books outside of the Kuhn's and our club book may not follow the numbering system.Â  Some may reference it, but may not use it in identification.


 

 FOUND IT....... Here is the thread:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-398499/mpage-1/tm.htm#398714

 This needs to be made into a "sticky" for future reference.

 Mike


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey, I remember that post. []  If I had only remembered what I titled it, may have found it earlier.   [8D]


----------

